# I made a new friend!



## Reni (Nov 25, 2009)

I believe I made a new friend. He's in my creative writing class. We had a class last semester but we never talked. 

I have a new saying for 2010: "Stare fear in the face". everything that makes me anxious and nervous I just lunge at it and do it (well at least I'm trying not to think about it and just do it) We actually have a little in common, He's quiet and loves writing just like me.

I was able to have a conversation without feelin too nervous. I even got his number!:boogie I can't call him and talk to him because Its hard for me to talk to anyone on the phone so we just text. I'm hoping I can get the courage to call him. He seems to really like me as a person

I'm really proud of myself


----------



## ItemEleven (Apr 1, 2009)

Keep up the good work Reni.


----------



## DreamyDove (Dec 8, 2009)

that's great Reni:boogie


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

That's awesome Reni, so good to make new friends.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

You got HIS number! That's awesome. Way to take the initiative! 


So do you think there's any chance for romance there? If not, it never hurts to have a friend. Lord knows it is hard for us social misfits. :roll


----------



## 90%SAfree (Oct 8, 2009)

awesome job. i feel happy for you


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm really happy for you! I had a similar experience a few months ago. 
Now he's my best friend and I am with him during all of our class-free hours.


----------



## atj409 (Mar 30, 2010)

That's great! We're all proud of you. I like that 2010 mantra, I think I'll borrow it haha


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Congratulations on that, hope you have a long lasting friendship


----------



## kool (Apr 8, 2010)

maybe one day you can pretend you forgot the duedate of an assignment as an excuse to call him. lol


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Awww, that's wonderful. Congrats


----------



## Rabitt09 (Nov 5, 2009)

*Congrats Reni!!!*


----------



## tokidoki (Apr 18, 2010)

That's so awesome! I'm really happy for you! What's your secret?


----------



## P312 (Apr 17, 2010)

Thats great!! Congratulations on your new friend


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yay, congrats! :boogie


----------



## meggles (Apr 18, 2010)

*Yay!*

I'm so happy for you. I know how hard it is to initiate conversation and I'm so proud of you for getting his number.:boogie:boogie <---- you and your new friend


----------

